#  > THEATER FORUM FORA >  > THEATER FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Nog een val in licht en geluid wereld(je) 2

## Lena

> Opnieuw ongeluk bij musical Grease 
> Uitgegeven: 5 juli 2007 08:53 
> 
> *EINDHOVEN - De voorstelling van de musical Grease in Eindhoven is woensdagavond na een half uur afgebroken nadat een acteur van een trap was gevallen. Nélo Schelle verstapte zich en viel ongeveer anderhalve meter naar beneden.* 
>  
> In het ziekenhuis bleek dat hij niets aan de val heeft overgehouden, zo liet een woordvoerder donderdag weten. 
> Het is niet de eerste keer dat het misgaat bij Grease. Hoofdrolspelers Jim Bakkum en Bettina Holwerda raakten in februari gewond toen de auto waarin Bakkum zat van het podium de orkestbak in reed. 
> 
> *Vervanger* 
> "Toen Schelle was gevallen, is meteen het doek dichtgegaan en werd de voorstelling afgebroken", aldus de woordvoerder. Er was volgens hem geen paniek onder het publiek of de cast. De voorstelling donderdagavond gaat gewoon door, met een vervanger voor Schelle.



Bron: nu.nl | Het laatste nieuws lees je het eerst op NU.nl

----------


## AJB

Als we nieuws gaan maken van elk akkefietje waarbij een acteur of actrice struikeld of een klein stukje valt... Wordt het nog serieus druk!

----------


## vasco

Tja, mistappen, uitglijden, etc. kan iedereen overkomen. Erg vervelend maar om dat nu hier allemaal te gaan melden voegt niets toe. Heeft niks meer met ons technische werk en de fouten die daarbij gemaakt kunnen worden te maken.

Daarnaast had dit wat mij betreft natuurlijk gewoon bij het reeds lopende topic over Grease gekunt.

----------

